# Tennessee SxS Roundup Ride 9-1-2013



## Mudcon (Oct 6, 2009)

Another great ride from Brimstone to Scott County through the Muddy Mile. Even stopped by the old rooster scratch bar that burned down years ago.



http://youtu.be/vDzAVaV-UJ0


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool video! always enjoy watching them.


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

sometimes I really think it would be cool to ride up there where you guys have trails everywhere with hills and mts. its awfully flat down here in fl. great video looks like fun!!


----------



## Mudcon (Oct 6, 2009)

its a different kind of riding but you would love it. 85-130 miles and nothing but rolling mountain after rolling mountain.


----------

